# Isolation/contamination questions



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

I will be going for RAI sometime after the holidays and I've read quite a bit regarding RAI so I have a very good idea of what to expect and how to prepare. Although my husband would like to send me away to my parents' vacation home, it's not an ideal situation and I'd prefer to stay at home anyway to make sure everything runs smoothly with my family.

We're still discussing the sleeping arrangements (that is, which one of us gets kicked out of the bedroom! lol), but I'm not sure how careful I actually have to be. I can use my oldest son's old college fridge so I won't have to worry about being near everyone else's food. It may sound silly, but can I sit on a kitchen chair or living room sofa if nobody else is home even if they might sit in that spot later in the day?

Also, can I use my iPad or will it get contaminated?

Thanks! I'm sure I'll have more questions later on.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My instructions were that I could spend no more than three hours with one person, assuming that distance is less than 3 feet. I also prepared meals. I did sleep separately and did use the guest bath. I also set up my computer on the coffee table & hung out in the living room during the day.

Everyone's instructions are slightly different, but you should be able to sit on the same furniture everyone else uses. I shared a computer (and TV remotest) with my husband.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I isolated myself quite a bit more than what joplin is describing because I was told to do so for 3 days or so.

Here's some information you might find helpful:

RAI Treatment Articles/Info
http://www.hkcr.org/publ/Journal/vol8no3/full/127-135 Side.pdf

http://www.thyroid.org/patients/faqs/radioactive_iodine.html

http://www.thyca.org/ablation.htm

http://www.nucmed.com/nucmed/protocols/Thyroid_Cancer_Treatment_Guideline.rtf

That last link takes a little time to load for some reason, FYI.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I had a very small dose and I isolated myself for 3 days in the master bedroom.

Dh brought me meals on disposable plates/utensils/cups. We kept all that garbage seperate and disposed of it.

I also put a plastic cover under the sheets on my bed incase I sweated at night. I threw out those sheets.

Flush the toilet twice

I watched all of the Sex in the City series while in isolation.

I may have gone overboard but I wanted to be cautious.

I am 22 months post RAI and have a normal TSH for the first time and am feeling pretty good. It was a very long road as once I became Hypo I was transferred over to my GP who is pretty clueless I now take 100/100/88 dose on a 3 day cycle.

Leanne.


----------

